# more va va voom



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

elo i ave a nissan almera gti so far have added a janspeed cat back exhaust, superchip, and k/n inuction kit, am thinking of a bit of research into supercharging and wonder if it is possible there is nothing more annoying than an audi 1.8t a3 laughing at you tryin to overtake flat out. any advice on more mods would be appreciated


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Pulleys, header, and a CAI would be the logical next stage!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

whats a cai?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

moozie said:


> *whats a cai? *


its a cold air intake. hotshot, place racing and injen make them for our cars


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

i don't know much about your car. but is it manual or auto? if manual you could always try a lightened fly wheel and racing clutch. both those help you keep your power to the wheels. which would help with take offs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

its a manual, thanks is a hotshot header known as somthing else in the uk????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

not that i know of. but you can contact hotshot at www.hotshot.com and email them about your car. they have bolt on turbo kits available now too. try to email them see what they say.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

you all are wonderfully knowlegable about these engines thanks a million i am sure i will have more questions to pick your brains soon


----------

